# untreated landscape timbers



## Myke (Aug 7, 2009)

I need landscape timbers for a few projects. I have checked Home Depot and Lowes and all they have are treated. I need untreated timbers. Also the ones at the HD and Lowes are pretty poor quality, I went through half a bundle and only found 3 that weren't twisted or bowed. Anybody know where I can get some nice untreated timbers? Preferably local, I found a few places online and they only sold truck loads.
Thanks for any help.
Myke


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never seen an untreated landscape timber for sale. Because of rot and bug problems it does not seem to me that any retailer is going to sell such an item.

You want them local, but I did not see where you said where local was.

George


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Find a local sawmill. They can cut what you need.

Red


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Like Red said. If you live where there is white oak, black locust, redwood, osage orange, red mulberry, catalpa...are going to outlast a treated timber anyway.


----------



## Myke (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry, Local would be Colorado. The plans I'm looking at are in the Winfield Collection, Northern Pals Bench. Maybe they are treated, but all I've seen here are green or red and the ones in the Winfield catalog look natural.


----------

